# DRI Trust



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 3, 2008)

I was thinking of converting my club sun points to trust points in order to get the 13 month window for reservations.  I understand I would have to give up my deeded properties.  In my view these properties are not worth much on re-sale.  I am also thinking that the my maintenance costs might go down. I would only do it if there was no cost involved to me.

Does this sound like a good idea?


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 3, 2008)

*At no cost? Lots of luck on that part.*



pgnewarkboy said:


> I was thinking of converting my club sun points to trust points in order to get the 13 month window for reservations.  I understand I would have to give up my deeded properties.  In my view these properties are not worth much on re-sale.  I am also thinking that the my maintenance costs might go down. I would only do it if there was no cost involved to me.
> 
> Does this sound like a good idea?



I think you need to look closely at your assumptions:

1) With deeded properties you can't be booted out (lose your purchase cost) simply for missing an annual fee payment. You hold a vote for your Board, budget and any special assessments. 

2) How can maintenance fees go down when they are the same for Club Trust weeks as they are for individual owners - but the Club pays them instead of you. I do realize that the fee is the blended cost for all trust resorts vs one resort but how many resorts anywhere have the fees going down? Plus the "blended fee" wold include any special assessments not at one resort but all trust resorts that have one.  And there is an overhead charged by the manager to operate the Trust that is part of the annual fee you wouldn't have as a deeded owner. 

3) They do NOT offer the conversion to the Trust for free. 

All in all I haven't found it to be a good move especially giving up the security of a deeded ownership. YMMV.


----------



## Werner (Aug 3, 2008)

Another question is: Have you had any difficulty getting into your home resort with a 12 month window or another DRI resort with a 10 month window?  I own a Poipu and have never had any difficulty getting what I want at 12 months (not holiday weeks) at the home resort and have added a Kaanapali  week to the Poipu week (2 months later (10 months out) with no difficulty.  At this point I see no advantage to the 13 month reservation window.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the analysis.  That is what is great about this group.  I find it is a great benefit to be able to bounce ideas off some very helpful people.  I think my main concern was the 13 month window as a good idea.  I would like to get into cypress point orlando next summer but I have a feeling that 10 months out it will not be available. Same for Grand Beach.  I may be, however, too pessimistic about this.  I am not, however, giving up my deeded properties and PAY for the privilege.  I also think the analysis on costs was very helpful.


----------



## JoeMid (Aug 4, 2008)

Some things I learned from over there:

Your MFs over the long haul will probably be more, you're paying for more overhead and lining DRI's pockets even more.

You will pay for the privilege of giving up your rights to deeded real estate.

13 month window is only for inventory in the applicable Trust.  All deeded inventory is separate and Trust owners won't 'see' that until ten months.  So it is a salesman's illusion that you'll see ALL inventory at 13 months out.  If you don't understand this, ask.  For your Cypress Point example... all Trust members can not see the deeded inventory at that resort until 10 months out.  You stand an excellent chance of getting exactly what you want at 10 months out.




pgnewarkboy said:


> I was thinking of converting my club sun points to trust points in order to get the 13 month window for reservations.  I understand I would have to give up my deeded properties.  In my view these properties are not worth much on re-sale.  I am also thinking that the my maintenance costs might go down. I would only do it if there was no cost involved to me.
> 
> Does this sound like a good idea?





timeos2 said:


> I think you need to look closely at your assumptions:
> 
> 1) With deeded properties you can't be booted out (lose your purchase cost) simply for missing an annual fee payment. You hold a vote for your Board, budget and any special assessments.
> 
> ...





Werner said:


> Another question is: Have you had any difficulty getting into your home resort with a 12 month window or another DRI resort with a 10 month window?  I own a Poipu and have never had any difficulty getting what I want at 12 months (not holiday weeks) at the home resort and have added a Kaanapali  week to the Poipu week (2 months later (10 months out) with no difficulty.  At this point I see no advantage to the 13 month reservation window.





pgnewarkboy said:


> Thanks for the analysis.  That is what is great about this group.  I find it is a great benefit to be able to bounce ideas off some very helpful people.  I think my main concern was the 13 month window as a good idea.  I would like to get into cypress point orlando next summer but I have a feeling that 10 months out it will not be available. Same for Grand Beach.  I may be, however, too pessimistic about this.  I am not, however, giving up my deeded properties and PAY for the privilege.  I also think the analysis on costs was very helpful.


----------



## fnewman (Aug 4, 2008)

You will definitely have to pay to convert to the trust, but you will get some additional points to go with what you 'trade-in' of course.  How much you have to pay depends on what you own now and whether you are already in THE Club, etc.  It can also vary some depending on the whim of the Sales Manager where you get a presentation.

As for Cypress Point, I happen to own there but believe I have booked there more than once in less than 10 months.  Orlando, in general, seems to be pretty available most of the time.


----------

